# Java Web Start & Plugin 8.1-STABLE / jdk16



## captobvious (Nov 3, 2010)

I just compiled jdk16 from ports (jdk-6u3-fcs-src-b05-jrl-24_sep_2007.jar); afterwards I have 2 issues:

1) Java Web Start in Opera Browser fails:


```
Java Web Start splash screen process exiting ...
        Bad installation: JAVAWS_HOME not set
```

2) The installed plugin does not seem to be correct either:


```
/usr/local/jdk1.6.0/jre/plugin/amd64/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
```

I believe the correct plugin should be 'libnpjp2.so' but this directory is missing it:


```
/usr/local/jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/amd64
```

Thanks in advance!!!

8.1-STABLE-201010 amd64


----------



## captobvious (Nov 3, 2010)

added the 
	
	



```
$ pkg_info > pkg_info.txt
```
 in a tarball


----------



## mamalos (Nov 9, 2010)

I have the same or similar problem. 

My problem is with firefox3 and java plugin. A few info regarding my installation:


```
uname -a
FreeBSD mymachine 8.1-STABLE FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE #1: Fri Nov  5 17:27:37 EET 2010     root@:/mnt/obj/mnt/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

And: 


```
# ls -la /var/db/pkg | egrep -i 'java|diablo|firefox'
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -   8 Nov  8 17:10 diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_11/
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -   8 Nov  9 14:47 diablo-jre-1.6.0.07.02_10/
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -   9 Nov  8 13:08 firefox-3.6.12,1/
drwxr-xr-x    2 root  wheel  -   9 Nov  8 17:10 javavmwrapper-2.3.5/
```

and as far as java is concerned I have added a symlink of 


```
/usr/local/diablo-jre1.6.0/plugin/amd64/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
```

almost everywhere on my system  :

```
~/.mozilla/plugins
/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/
/usr/local/lib/firefox3/plugins/
```

but aboutlugins insists on not recognizing my plugin...

followed instructions from freebsd handbook (obviously) without any luck.

Anybody help?

PS I remember having a similar problem in the past (fbsd 7.x) and I think that the symlink name was different than the plugin's shared object name, but I cannot remember the name...


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 9, 2010)

mamalos said:
			
		

> ```
> # ls -la /var/db/pkg | egrep -i 'java|diablo|firefox'
> ```



[cmd=]pkg_info -Ix java jdk diablo firefox[/cmd] is easier.

But the Java plugin problem seems to be due to the older release of Java on FreeBSD:
http://www.java.com/en/download/faq/firefox_newplugin.xml


----------



## mamalos (Nov 9, 2010)

personal likings my friend...

You mean that my java version is "incompatible" with firefox 3.6?


----------



## captobvious (Nov 10, 2010)

So I am on my 5th install of openjdk6; clean system of FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE 201010 amd64. I think there is some issue with the icedtea plugin finding the location of files/directories:


```
>>>Making sec-files-win @ Tue Nov  9 19:25:16 HST 2010 ...

>>>Making jgss-files @ Tue Nov  9 19:25:16 HST 2010 ...

>>>Finished making images @ Tue Nov  9 19:25:16 HST 2010 ...

gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/jdk/make'

gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work'

Control bsd amd64 1.6.0 build_product_image build finished: 10-11-09 19:25

Control bsd amd64 1.6.0 all_product_build build finished: 10-11-09 19:25

Control bsd amd64 1.6.0 all build finished: 10-11-09 19:25

rm -f .depend

mkdep -f .depend -a      IcedTeaJavaRequestProcessor.cc IcedTeaNPPlugin.cc IcedTeaPluginRequestProcessor.cc IcedTeaPluginUtils.cc IcedTeaScriptablePluginObject.cc   

In file included from IcedTeaJavaRequestProcessor.h:46,

                 from IcedTeaJavaRequestProcessor.cc:41:

IcedTeaNPPlugin.h:43:27: error: nsThreadUtils.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.h:51:18: error: glib.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.h:52:25: error: glib/gstdio.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.h:55:21: error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory

In file included from IcedTeaNPPlugin.h:57,

                 from IcedTeaJavaRequestProcessor.h:46,

                 from IcedTeaJavaRequestProcessor.cc:41:

IcedTeaPluginUtils.h:58:19: error: npapi.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaPluginUtils.h:61:19: error: npupp.h: No such file or directory

In file included from IcedTeaNPPlugin.cc:51:

IcedTeaScriptablePluginObject.h:43:19: error: npupp.h: No such file or directory

In file included from IcedTeaJavaRequestProcessor.h:46,

                 from IcedTeaScriptablePluginObject.h:49,

                 from IcedTeaNPPlugin.cc:51:

IcedTeaNPPlugin.h:43:27: error: nsThreadUtils.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.h:51:18: error: glib.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.h:52:25: error: glib/gstdio.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.h:55:21: error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory

In file included from IcedTeaNPPlugin.h:57,

                 from IcedTeaJavaRequestProcessor.h:46,

                 from IcedTeaScriptablePluginObject.h:49,

                 from IcedTeaNPPlugin.cc:51:

IcedTeaPluginUtils.h:58:19: error: npapi.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaPluginUtils.h:61:19: error: npupp.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.cc:56:31: error: nsIPluginInstance.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.cc:57:35: error: nsIPluginInstancePeer.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.cc:58:31: error: nsIPluginTagInfo2.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.cc:61:22: error: nsCOMPtr.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.cc:62:30: error: nsICookieService.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.cc:63:26: error: nsIDNSRecord.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.cc:64:27: error: nsIDNSService.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.cc:65:24: error: nsINetUtil.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.cc:66:26: error: nsIProxyInfo.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.cc:67:37: error: nsIProtocolProxyService.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.cc:68:38: error: nsIScriptSecurityManager.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.cc:69:26: error: nsIIOService.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.cc:70:20: error: nsIURI.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.cc:71:22: error: nsNetCID.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.cc:72:25: error: nsStringAPI.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.cc:73:35: error: nsServiceManagerUtils.h: No such file or directory

In file included from IcedTeaPluginRequestProcessor.cc:41:

IcedTeaScriptablePluginObject.h:43:19: error: npupp.h: No such file or directory

In file included from IcedTeaJavaRequestProcessor.h:46,

                 from IcedTeaScriptablePluginObject.h:49,

                 from IcedTeaPluginRequestProcessor.cc:41:

IcedTeaNPPlugin.h:43:27: error: nsThreadUtils.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.h:51:18: error: glib.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.h:52:25: error: glib/gstdio.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.h:55:21: error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory

In file included from IcedTeaNPPlugin.h:57,

                 from IcedTeaJavaRequestProcessor.h:46,

                 from IcedTeaScriptablePluginObject.h:49,

                 from IcedTeaPluginRequestProcessor.cc:41:

IcedTeaPluginUtils.h:58:19: error: npapi.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaPluginUtils.h:61:19: error: npupp.h: No such file or directory

In file included from IcedTeaPluginUtils.cc:39:

IcedTeaNPPlugin.h:43:27: error: nsThreadUtils.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.h:51:18: error: glib.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.h:52:25: error: glib/gstdio.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.h:55:21: error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory

In file included from IcedTeaNPPlugin.h:57,

                 from IcedTeaPluginUtils.cc:39:

IcedTeaPluginUtils.h:58:19: error: npapi.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaPluginUtils.h:61:19: error: npupp.h: No such file or directory

In file included from IcedTeaScriptablePluginObject.cc:41:

IcedTeaScriptablePluginObject.h:43:19: error: npupp.h: No such file or directory

In file included from IcedTeaJavaRequestProcessor.h:46,

                 from IcedTeaScriptablePluginObject.h:49,

                 from IcedTeaScriptablePluginObject.cc:41:

IcedTeaNPPlugin.h:43:27: error: nsThreadUtils.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.h:51:18: error: glib.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.h:52:25: error: glib/gstdio.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaNPPlugin.h:55:21: error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory

In file included from IcedTeaNPPlugin.h:57,

                 from IcedTeaJavaRequestProcessor.h:46,

                 from IcedTeaScriptablePluginObject.h:49,

                 from IcedTeaScriptablePluginObject.cc:41:

IcedTeaPluginUtils.h:58:19: error: npapi.h: No such file or directory

IcedTeaPluginUtils.h:61:19: error: npupp.h: No such file or directory

mkdep: compile failed

*** Error code 1



Stop in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/icedtea6-1.9.1/plugin/icedteanp.

*** Error code 1



Stop in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6.

*** Error code 1



Stop in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6.
```

any suggestions?


----------



## Pjoter (Nov 10, 2010)

To use java jdk (the sun one) you need firefox prior 3.6 release (I think 3.5.9 is still available). Unfortunately there is a code change in plugins handling in 3.6. Please see the NetBSD discussion about that:



> So I spent a chunk of today trying to build the jdk15 plugin and almost
> (but not quite) got it to build but then I found the following note on a
> java.com page:
> 
> ...



Openjdk6/7 never worked for me unfortunately- not NetBSD nor FreeBSD.

BTW, why don't you use the linux version? Maybe it works?

Kr,

Piotr.


----------



## captobvious (Nov 10, 2010)

I guess the Linux-Java is next on my list; I have now failed to install 6 versions of java, in this order: jdk6, jdk7, diablo6, diablo7, openjdk6 and openjdk7.

Also I am not a Firefox user, but I believe Opera browser has a similar issue recognizing the Java plug-in; the following is from the Opera forums:

http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=791392



> libjavaplugin_oji.so is not used anymore. opera is currently using the java plugin (libnpjp2.so).



This next statement is not FreeBSD specific, but does anyone else think the the state of the Java platform is spiraling swiftly into anarchy, especially since the Oracle take over of Sun?


----------



## Pjoter (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't know what Oracle is driving regarding Java. I only know that FreeBSD or BSD in general doesn't offer good working plugin (apart some outdated port of jdk) for production usage. At this moment openjdk cannot offer nothing working (this is not BSD related but openjdk).

That's a pity.

Pjoter.


----------

